# Living on borrowed time with my 2 SD DirecTIVOs?



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a Hughes HDVR2 DirecTIVO circa 2003 and a Hughes SDDVR40 (essentially the same model) circa 2004. 

The HDDVR 2 has recently begun to show randon pixilation during liveTV play. Th SDDVR40 is not doing this for the same channels. I presume this may be due either the tuner or the hard drive having an issue. It seems to only be certain channels, though, so who knows.

In any case, this has me thinking is it indeed time to replace them.

Is getting 6.8 and 6.2 years on a DirecTIVO pushing the longevity boundaries?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Your probably getting close the average life expentancy of them. Just look at the harddrive itself. It is running 24/7 for almost 7 years. Most people would have replaced their computer during that span of time.

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Your probably getting close the average life expentancy of them. Just look at the harddrive itself. It is running 24/7 for almost 7 years. Most people would have replaced their computer during that span of time.
> 
> - Merg


Oh, I don't know about that. I'm sitting here enjoying Sonic Tap eminating from my Hughes HIRD2 which was my FIRST DirecTV receiver when I subscribed in 2000. It works as good as the day I bought it even though all the channels don't show up in it's program guide-but that's not the receiver's fault.

And I'm typing this message on my 7 year old desktop computer running Windows 2000 which also still works perfectly. (At least I THINK it does)


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Oh, I don't know about that. I'm sitting here enjoying Sonic Tap eminating from my Hughes HIRD2 which was my FIRST DirecTV receiver when I subscribed in 2000. It works as good as the day I bought it even though all the channels don't show up in it's program guide-but that's not the receiver's fault.
> 
> And I'm typing this message on my 7 year old desktop computer running Windows 2000 which also still works perfectly. (At least I THINK it does)


Well, the Hughes is not a DVR and doesn't have a HDD in it to begin with, so it would hopefully still be running like any other piece of electronic equipment.

As for your desktop, have you left it running and actually reading/writing 24/7 over those 7 years? I have a desktop as well that is almost 7 years old and still have the original HDD in it (although now as a slave).

However, I would say a HDD that has been running 24/7 for 7 years is getting near the end of its life cycle.

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> As for your desktop, have you left it running and actually reading/writing 24/7 over those 7 years? I have a desktop as well that is almost 7 years old and still have the original HDD in it (although now as a slave).
> 
> - Merg


Of course not...but I don't leave my DVR's plugged in 24/7 either unless they are scheduled to record something.

If the HDD is the poster's only concern, a replacement could probably be obtained for a lot less money than a new leased DVR....and no new commitment.


----------



## dstager (Dec 1, 2004)

Those are such good machines. The best of the SD tech for sure. I'm hoping the upcoming (someday - please) HD Directivo is as good. Even if it did the same things in the same way as these old machines I'd be happy with it.

If your hard drives die you can buy plug and play replacements or re-image a new drive with turnkey software still available.

The HD just looks so good now, I don't know how you've held out this long with SD. A testament to the quality of the old Directivos. They just work really well.

When is that new HD Directivo coming anyway?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

IT could be either a hard drive or a tuner failure. See http://www.weaknees.com/repair.php


----------

